# 4 Days after surgery and NO POOP :(



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

Guys,
I need your experience once more. As you know, Mia had her surgery on Thursday and she's doing remarkably well. She's even started to walk however; she still has not pooped... She's eating very little, pieces of boiled chicken and (hate to say it) pieces of ham and drinking plenty of water but NO POOP. She is going to the vet tomorrow so I am going to mention it to him but wondering on your experience.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That seems like a long time without a poop. I hope your vet can help. Let us know what he/she says.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad you are taking her to the Vet as she needs some help!!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

give her a little canned pumpkin (NOT pumpkin pie mix) mixed with plain, non-fat yogurt....maybe a teaspoon of each and let her lick a little off your fingers for a bit. that should do the trick.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the anesthesia can have that effect. Perri didn't go till two days after his dental I think, and I had to do the canned pumpkin to get him to go. Did the vet give her anything special to help when she saw her today?


----------



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

> Guys,
> I need your experience once more. As you know, Mia had her surgery on Thursday and she's doing remarkably well. She's even started to walk however; she still has not pooped... She's eating very little, pieces of boiled chicken and (hate to say it) pieces of ham and drinking plenty of water but NO POOP. She is going to the vet tomorrow so I am going to mention it to him but wondering on your experience.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

canned pumpkin works very well.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

It seemed like forever for Lilly also (I think 4 days) and when she went she was in so much pain she was just shaking. I kept petting her and tell her it will get better.

The Vet should be able to help. It should happen soon.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

<div align='center'>DO we have POOP yet?<div align='center'>


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

When Chloe had ear surgery, she went a week without pooping!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Is she okay and has she pooped yet? I hope everything's okay.


----------



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

> Guys,
> I need your experience once more. As you know, Mia had her surgery on Thursday and she's doing remarkably well. She's even started to walk however; she still has not pooped... She's eating very little, pieces of boiled chicken and (hate to say it) pieces of ham and drinking plenty of water but NO POOP. She is going to the vet tomorrow so I am going to mention it to him but wondering on your experience.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

:chili: :chili: arty: :walklikeanegyptian: :sHa_banana: :dancing banana: 

At our house, we call this the "happy poopy dance!" Hooray!


----------

